# بحبك يايسوع



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2011)

تبعك ربي ومسيحي انت معتقدي وديني
ربى يسوع....اننى اشكرك لانك لم تعطنى خريطة لأسير بها....
بل بالحب العجيب وضعت يدك فى يدى و قلت سارافقك كل خطوة.....
وسمعتك تهمس فى اذنى لا تخف من كل الظروف....
عند المنحيات ساحملك على منكبى و فى الطريق المظلمة ساضئ لك سراجى....ربى...اننى سعيد لانك تمتعنى بشخصك.....
رفيقى طول الطريق.....و هذا يكفى.....
معك ربى لا اريد شيئا.... 
لا تدينوا كي لا تدانوا ...
أمين

















​


----------



## النهيسى (17 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراجدااا

صلاه جميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكراجدااا​
> 
> صلاه جميله
> 
> ...




ميرسىلمرورك الجميـل 
ربنا يباركك ​


----------

